# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Got HGH gyno and my attempts to stop it.

## Slide

Ok all so three weeks in and i got some hgh gyno in my right nipple. thanks to some research it turns out that hgh gyno is caused by hgh's affinity for binding to the prolactin receptor in breast tissue. I don't know if you would ever be affected if you have never had gyno from a different source first (i had puberty gyno).

Since there is no good treatment of HGH gyno i am going to do my best to stay on hgh and see if i can stop the gyno. (i have gyno surgery already booked so there is no harm).

I was on:
HGH 6IU ED
IGF 100 mcg ED
T4 100 mcg ED

My changes:
HGH 6IU (every other day)
IGF 100 mcg ED
T4 100 mcg ED
Cabesar .25 mcg E4D
Amiridex .5 mg ED

The Cabesar is there to lower my natural Prolactin levels, this will not stop the HGH from activating the prolactin receptor, but it will stop any prolactin from activating the receptor.

I have read that gyno cannot grow without the presence of estrogen. therefore i wil be using the Amridex to lower my estogen levels.

I will keep this updated with any results.

So far after taking the Cabesar last night before bed, and no HGH today, the tenderness of my right nipple has gone down about 50%

----------


## bjpennnn

cabesar i am really intrested to know about how you are going to stop it becuase i have the same problem from hgh.

----------


## bjpennnn

oh and how did you get the cabesar did you order it online?

----------


## Slide

i ordered the Cabesar online. it took a while but i got it. i had gyno from puberty and so i wanted to be prepared before i started hgh.

So here is an update:
I mentioned above that i felt better yesterday morning. well last night and this morning it was bad again. the only thing i took yesterday was IGF so i am thinking about stopping that all together....

----------


## Slide

You had gyno removed correct? Have you run HGH after surgery? 

I have been doing a fair amount of digging and many people don't think that prolactin on its own can make gyno grow IF there is not some preexisting gyno from estrogen. What i want to know, is if activating the prolactin receptors after gyno surgery can make it grow without estrogen. what i am thinking is if someone was to run Adex or Novla with hgh then they might not get the gyno back.

That said one would not want to run Cabesar for that long do to the effects on the heart.

My gut would tell me that Adex would be the safest to run for 6 months straight.

----------


## bjpennnn

ya i had gyno after i think it has to be my prolactin lvls or something becuase i havent ran anything in a year and the gyno has gotten worse even though my bf has gotten lower. how to counter act this. with what meds?

----------


## Slide

are you still running hgh? how long has it been since you surgery? has it come back?

----------


## bjpennnn

ya i am running it. You said that you had hgh gyno how do you know this? and by taking caber you can stop this?

----------


## Slide

So i have pre-existing gyno from puberty and i have never run any AS. When i started HGH i started getting more gyno. Therefore i know that the gyno is from the HGH (or the IGF combined with the HGH).

- Here is the deal with Cabesar (dostinex). So basically HGH binds to the prolactin receptor in breast tissue (although there is some argument about whether prolactin alone can make gyno grow vs simply lactate, there is some evidence that with both estrogen and prolactin then growth can occur) Cabesar lowers the body's prolactin levels. therefore instead of having both HGH AND prolactin stimulating the receptor in breast tissue, only the hgh will bind. The hope is to get total prolactin receptor activation down to a level that will not cause added growth.

Therefore Cabesar will not stop HGH from binding but it can (hopefully) halt hgh gyno if prolactin is taken out of the equation. That said however, if the dose of HGH is high enough that the amount if prolactin receptor activation by the HGH is higher then the normal number of prolactin receptors previously activated, then you will have gyno growth.

Everyone knows that estrogen plays a strong role in gyno. As far as i have been able to tell, it is hard for prolactin to cause gyno growth without estrogen present. Hence the reason i have added an anti-estrogen to my cycle.

----------


## Slide

Update on my progress:

This is my third day following the changes in my hgh cycle. All gyno feelings have left my right nipple. i will update again in the morning, but at this point it looks like it is stopping the gyno.

----------


## bjpennnn

so with a combo of cab and nolva/armidex i should be good to go once i get this remaining gyno removed.

----------


## Slide

couple of things to keep in mind:

1) I would not run Cab for long periods of time, it isn't good for the heart.
2) I beleive when novla and Adex are run together they don't work as well (but i could be totally wrong here).
3) It does not mean that you are good to go totally. Nothing (that i know of) can stop HGH from binding to the prolactin receptor. Therefore this will NOT stop all gyno, you very likely could still get it. But with the tissue removed (fewer receptors), AND your natty levels of prolactin and estrogen way down, you are much better off. My advice would be to keep a VERY close eye on your gyno, and if it starts to come back then you pretty much cant run HGH...sucks...

----------


## Slide

Ideally what we need is an SPRM (selective prolactin receptor modulator). Similar to how novla works on estrogen receptors...

----------


## bjpennnn

dont tell me i cant run hgh i think i am going to cry.

----------


## Jeff1

couldnt one use bromo for this correct me if im wrong??

----------


## widowmaker2

i to had puberty gyno.. try running letro with your cycle, this got rid of about 50-60% of my gyno for good. but of course i wasnt happy with just half of it gone.. so i tryed pgcl injecting directly around my nipple for one week and it is completly gone.. id sugest this b4 ever going under the knife...

----------


## Swifto

> Ideally what we need is an SPRM (selective prolactin receptor modulator). Similar to how novla works on estrogen receptors...


Dont think they exist...

----------


## ciscoccie

Where do I find PGCL and letro?

----------


## Slide

> Dont think they exist...


yes i agree, i don't think they exist either, maybe some day.

----------


## Slide

> couldnt one use bromo for this correct me if im wrong??


Yes you could use bromo too, anything that would lower you prolactin levels helps.

The small amounts of gyno that i was starting to feel is totally gone now. I am up to 12 UI EOD now.

I also got my blood work done (before starting hgh) I had high estrogen (not from AS) so i think that contributed to this gyno. I Also already had high IGF levels, so i think i am going to stop taking extra IGF.

----------


## Slide

> i to had puberty gyno.. try running letro with your cycle, this got rid of about 50-60% of my gyno for good. but of course i wasnt happy with just half of it gone.. so i tryed pgcl injecting directly around my nipple for one week and it is completly gone.. id sugest this b4 ever going under the knife...


I also have some pseudo-gyno, even though i am about 9% bf... so I am getting a combo of gland removal and lipo.

I was always under the impression that gyno isn't reversible years after it has been there? how long after puberty did you run letro? Many people i know have also had it come back after they stopped taking letro.

I will have to look up more about PCGL.

----------


## txrip80

Ive had the puberty gyn as well as the post cycle gyno..........got one side cut out, was very easy and fast and actually tightend up my chest. It also removes the gland so gyno will NOT reappear in that area.

I got worse with gyno on the other side from too much Test Prop and no SARM.......ran letro and it killed almost the entire lump of gyno........ran too much test again, and same result, gyno came on real bad but used letro and destroys it........unless you get the gland cut out, you will always have gyno issues if you do not cycle very carefully.......but letro is always there to kill the lump and puffiness

----------

